# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Abd TÖrkiye'yi BÖldÖ

## turukbil

ABD'nin hatırı sayılır dergisi Armed Forces Journal'da Türkiye bölünmüş olarak çizildi. Ordu personelinin okuduğu ve subaylarının yazdığı Derginin sitesine girenler önce iki harita ile karşılaşıyor. Preview yazılı haritada bugünkü coğrafi sınırlar çizili. Hemen sağında yer alan Next yazılı bölüme tıkladığınızda Ortadoğu'nun düşünülen haritası çıkıyor.

ABD Silahlı Kuvvetleri"ne ait olduğu iddia edilen bir derginin internet sitesinde yayınlanan bir haritada Türkiye'nin doğusu Bağımsız Kürdistan olarak gösteriliyor. 

Armed Forces Journal adlı dergisinin sitesinde yer alan bu haritada Irak üç parça olarak belirtiliyor. Küzeyinde Kürt ortasında Sünni ve güneyinde de şii devleti gösteriliyor. 

Derginin ABD ordusuna değil, Army Times Company isimli bir şirkete ait. olduğu belirtiliyor.1863 yılında kurulan bu dergininin hatırı sayılır bir okuru ve askeri çevreden yazılar yazar subayları bulunuyor. Yani okuyucu kitlesi ABD askeri personeli. Harita kişisel de olsa böyle bir dergide böyle bir haritanın bulunması oldukça manidar. 

http://www.internethaber.com/images/news/12445.jpg

----------

